

Leap Second - 2012-06-30 23:59:60 - ankit84
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leap_second

======
ankit84
2012-06-30 23:59:60 is a perfect valid time and has 61 seconds in this hour.
Sharing here with the community so that we do not build systems that hardcore
fixed 60 seconds, but should depend on UTC time.

International Earth Rotation and Reference Systems Service decides when to
insert additional second and publishes about six months in advance.

